# Enagic water ionizer, scam?



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone seen or installed one of these? Enagic. It's supposed to cure everything and clean all things without soap. 4 fffin grand for a filter that sits on the counter!


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's crap
http://www.chem1.com/CQ/


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Clearly it's a scam

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Clearly it's a scam
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 Yeap... another scam marketing..


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Scam


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.enagic.com/

I listened to a "Dr" tell me all about it today, while the HO who just bought it listened. They wanted me to hook it up. What a load of bull. Unreal the claims she made. Cures MRSA and gang Greene, yeah right.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

its a scam that the cheap skates are falling for .


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

They were selling that kangen water at a farmers market here awhile back, I don't think anyone bought the shiot.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

How do you know it is a scam? That report could have been written by some pharmaceutical company looking out for their own interest.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

The problem with all research you can always discover research that leans the other way. Who is right depends on what side you’re on. Talk to real doctor’s that deal with people and not animals you will find a different way of thinking outside of prescribing medications and surgeries that mask the problem. Medications do not cure the problem otherwise all these people on meds would be able to get off the meds. Surgeries typically remove the problem and relieve the pain and stress verses repairing the problem area. Yet we believe in this practice as a cure all. Some people do not think massages, acupuncture, or chiropractors are an alternative way of medicine. There is research that makes that claim yet these alternative methods seem to help people.

I would tend to think that many in PZ would accept the premise that the mind is a powerful source. That many times the power of the mind can cure diseases. Could this also be one of those; mind over matter and a belief?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

justme said:


> its a scam that the cheap skates are falling for .


 
spending 4 grand equates them to cheap sakes? I would say they are hopeful and willing to spend money and the plumber has left filtration to another person that sold them their idea.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> The problem with all research you can always discover research that leans the other way. Who is right depends on what side you&#146;re on. Talk to real doctor&#146;s that deal with people and not animals you will find a different way of thinking outside of prescribing medications and surgeries that mask the problem. Medications do not cure the problem otherwise all these people on meds would be able to get off the meds. Surgeries typically remove the problem and relieve the pain and stress verses repairing the problem area. Yet we believe in this practice as a cure all. Some people do not think massages, acupuncture, or chiropractors are an alternative way of medicine. There is research that makes that claim yet these alternative methods seem to help people.
> 
> I would tend to think that many in PZ would accept the premise that the mind is a powerful source. That many times the power of the mind can cure diseases. Could this also be one of those; mind over matter and a belief?


Are you like a guru with a compound and a following of sheeple. If not you could have your own koolaid drinkers


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

justme said:


> Are you like a guru with a compound and a following of sheeple. If not you could have your own koolaid drinkers


Have no idea what you are saying please explain? Have you tried any of the alternative methods of medicine?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Have no idea what you are saying please explain? Have you tried any of the alternative methods of medicine?


No I tend to stick with my MD.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

HSI said:


> How do you know it is a scam? That report could have been written by some pharmaceutical company looking out for their own interest.


Are you an installer or distributor for Enagic.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> spending 4 grand equates them to cheap sakes? I would say they are hopeful and willing to spend money and the plumber has left filtration to another person that sold them their idea.


I would say they are very gullible and easily taken advantage of. An easy sale for you Richard.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have been fighting these scams for close to 20 years now going way back to Zeta Rod and others. I started by actually purchasing them and installing them in my shop which has very hard water with very high iron. I did what I consider fair testing that lasted sometimes as long as a year, testing them against traditional ION exchange systems. Absolutely NONE of them even came close to doing anything measurable at all. I have continued testing these "new and improved" units as they hit the market and am in the middle of testing Hannity's choice now. Thus far the unit performs exactly like all of the others. After testing I tear them apart to see what's inside. Typically there's about 8 dollars worth of wires and transformers that if you run the numbers on are not capable of producing enough "energy" to do anything at all let alone removing scale from piping. Most of this crap sells for well over a thousand dollars and a good deal of it sells for 4 to 5 times that which would purchase at least one and usually 2 to 3 ION exchange units of very high quality that actually and quantifiably work. I have shared my results with the folks at Pentair and am very good friends with a water filtration designer in California that also works to educate folks about these scams. You will never find a single one of them that will publish actual test results. All you ever get is testimonials from well......probably the owners mother. The link I posted is from a chemical engineer/scientist who has also been de-bunking this crap for many years. If you care, please read though his web site and you will have a better understanding of the science that proves that you can't separate minerals from water with radio waves or magnets or any of the other pseudoscience quackery being offered. 

http://www.chem1.com/CQ/


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

justme said:


> No I tend to stick with my MD.


I have had severe back pain for years. I've seen surgeons and had MRIs. I was told there is nothing we could do until you can't stand it anymore and we will have to do a fusion. I now see a chiropractor and the pain is 100% gone. I don't care if anyone else thinks they are quacks, mine literally changed my life.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I use a alternative doctor who has helped me out a Hell of a lot.
I fell and hurt my back they said I needed a fusion of the spine.
My alternative doctor, who I may add is a MD decided that need don't always help the problem started his clinic abundant life and is always busy.
I would recomend a good chiropractor to anyone who is in need of help if pill pushing doctors don't help you.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Guys, this ain't medicine we are talking about. It is real and provable scientific principals. There is no grey area here at all and 3rd party testing of these things has proven that beyond a doubt. If you are selling these to your customers than good for you, you have found some gullible folks and don't mind taking advantage of them. Tell you what though. Take a water test, use a Hatch 5B test kit, install the unit and test again. Voila, no change.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

No. I have looked into them. If you have all the faith in the world in traditional medicine then stay your coarse. I have had to many people close to me die with cancer and a lot more with life threatening illness with little to no results from the medical industry. 
Late night TV is full of adds with lawyers suing drug companies for the crap they sell. 
I simply am looking at other options.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Guys, this ain't medicine we are talking about. It is real and provable scientific principals. There is no grey area here at all and 3rd party testing of these things has proven that beyond a doubt. If you are selling these to your customers than good for you, you have found some gullible folks and don't mind taking advantage of them. Tell you what though. Take a water test, use a Hatch 5B test kit, install the unit and test again. Voila, no change.


I agree those are BS. I was more responding to the comment about all alternative medicine being quackery. It definitely isn't. I also take many vitamin supplements that have helped a great deal with problems I had


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

justme said:


> I would say they are very gullible and easily taken advantage of. An easy sale for you Richard.


 
I do not care what you think of me. However let me get this straight people who buy things you do not believe in are gullible and easily taken advantage of, this is funny and silly at the same time to me. You may want to open your world and mind to outside possibilities. Alternative medicine sounds more reasonable then a belief that miracles happen and there are far more people who believe that faith and prayer alone can move mountains. Your statements are confusing, calling people who have spent that kind of money cheap is way out of line and not true. I am mostly talking about your statements than the products themself.

Do a little research you will discover Kangdon Water is sold through MLM marketing. I do not sell the units. I have checked into the units and not interested in selling the units. If you were to speak to doctors some young doctors do believe water can and does affect our bodies since a high percentage of our bodies is water. You must admit that it sounds reasonable.

Chiropractic care is a viable option for spine and nerve issues.

I have also had acupuncture and it did relieve the pain I was experiencing. My wife is using acupuncture to quit smoking and it has been 2 months since she has had a smoke. So far it has taken 2 trips.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Guys, this ain't medicine we are talking about. It is real and provable scientific principals. There is no grey area here at all and 3rd party testing of these things has proven that beyond a doubt. If you are selling these to your customers than good for you, you have found some gullible folks and don't mind taking advantage of them. Tell you what though. Take a water test, use a Hatch 5B test kit, install the unit and test again. Voila, no change.


I may be wrong but the Hach 5-b tester is to check hardness of the water. The Ionizer is to change the Ph value.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Richard Hilliard said:


> I do not care what you think of me. However let me get this straight people who buy things you do not believe in are gullible and easily taken advantage of, this is funny and silly at the same time to me. You may want to open your world and mind to outside possibilities. Alternative medicine sounds more reasonable then a belief that miracles happen and there are far more people who believe that faith and prayer alone can move mountains. Your statements are confusing, calling people who have spent that kind of money cheap is way out of line and not true. I am mostly talking about your statements than the products themself.
> 
> Do a little research you will discover Kangdon Water is sold through MLM marketing. I do not sell the units. I have checked into the units and not interested in selling the units. If you were to speak to doctors some young doctors do believe water can and does affect our bodies since a high percentage of our bodies is water. You must admit that it sounds reasonable.
> 
> ...


Lets get off the medicine trip Doctor Who , whatever works for ya. Just because something cost a lot of money doesn't mean it isn't cheap. I was in a pissy mood this morning and I didn't mean to offend alternative medicine and hack water treatment systems all in 1 whack.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

justme said:


> Lets get off the medicine trip Doctor Who , whatever works for ya. Just because something cost a lot of money doesn't mean it isn't cheap. I was in a pissy mood this morning and I didn't mean to offend alternative medicine and hack water treatment systems all in 1 whack.


 So... what did you take to get out of the pissy mood???


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's OK if you offend hack water treatment :laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> So... what did you take to get out of the pissy mood???


Went and installed a washing machine box for a friend , it put me in a better mood.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

justme said:


> Lets get off the medicine trip Doctor Who , whatever works for ya. Just because something cost a lot of money doesn't mean it isn't cheap. I was in a pissy mood this morning and I didn't mean to offend alternative medicine and hack water treatment systems all in 1 whack.


 
I do not care how you got into or out of a pissy mood. Your words did not indicate the product was cheap you insisted the customer was cheap. Do all the name calling you want however take a look in the mirror. I intended to take a whack at the way we talk to people and choose to describe garbage in and garbage out in general. What you meant to say is not what you did say.

I agree the machine is not all that.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You will note that nowhere on Enagic's web site or any web site on the first 6 google pages does it tell you how this thing works. that's because it doesn't and physically, can't. Note also that nowhere can you find any scientific proof that even if it did work the water coming out of it would be of any benefit whatsoever. Note also that this "technology" comes out of Japan, a country where they are not so strict on quack science. It's a scam just like all the rest are scams. As to the Hatch 5B you are correct, I meant to refer you to the Hatch kit that tests....everything and I can't remember the number


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

It's best to be upfront with customers about these scam water machines- don't sugar coat it, just straight out tell them it's all BS. I would do everything I could to keep a customer from being suckered in to one of these scam machines.

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Mississippiplum said:


> It's best to be upfront with customers about these scam water machines- don't sugar coat it, just straight out tell them it's all BS. I would do everything I could to keep a customer from being suckered in to one of these scam machines.


That was my problem. I was listening to all the bs, while the customer, who just blew 4k, was listening also. I could tell that both of these ladies believed every word. I didn't want to burst her bubble, so I tried not to argue with this"Dr". She already blew the cash, let her be happy with the magic water for a while. The time to warn of the scam had passed.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Update. I just went over to see how the water was treating her.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

gitnerdun said:


> Update. I just went over to see how the water was treating her.


Was this an approvememt from before? Lol


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh yeah, for sure!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i love pushing in the "change filter" button on the water dispenser on the fridge instead of changing the filter. the woman of the house can always taste the difference when that light is on. its all in your head if you think its helping you. thats called marketing


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

The ionizer's chief claim is that cancer cells can't exist in an alkaline environment and that you can change your body chemistry by drinking alkaline water. Home Depot is selling these now. I have hooked up one or two.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

If it really worked you would eventually kill yourself drinking alkaline water.


----------

